# what meal after fasted cardio?



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

hey guys what would be the best meal to take after fasted cardio? i am gaining at the moment but do 30 mins fasted cardio , i am also assisted.

for my first meal of the day after my cardio am , do i go for

A - protien shake with milk

B - protien shake with water

C - portien shake with milk and corn flour

D - one of the above + meal 1 hour later

E - eggs toast, and bowl of porrige.

:beer:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

eggs, oats - i would aim for 40-50g protein and the same from carbs with lower fat for this meal.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Definitely some quick carbs, you'll need to replenish your glycogen store.

I feel ill if I don't have carbs in the morning.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Oats and a shake(milk or water, your own preference)


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

IMO neck 25-30g protein coming from whey immediately after cardio, then get on with making your oats and eggs and eat them as soon as they're made


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cheers for all the replies people, still confused lol, i await more replies thanks again


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

warren_1987 said:


> cheers for all the replies people, still confused lol, i await more replies thanks again


LOL you shouldn't be confused mate. I'll try and clarify things - when you've been asleep with no food for 8 hours your body needs some protein in there fairly quickly. When you wake up your blood sugar will be fairly low, making it the perfect time to do cardio (if you keep it low intensity your body will be using mainly body fat as fuel). So do your cardio, but as soon as you finish you need to get some protein into your system rapidly to halt catabolism etc. Therefore, down some whey protein and this will get absorbed by the body very rapidly. After you've drunk it start making your usual breakfast, which in my case is 100g oats, 30g raisins, 3 whole eggs. By the time you start eating your breakfast it'll probs be around 15-20 mins after having your shake which should be a decent amount of time for it to be absorbed.

It's recommended by many to have whey on waking around 20-30 mins pre-breakfast mate, so all you're doing is waiting til after cardio to do this.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

AlasTTTair said:


> LOL you shouldn't be confused mate. I'll try and clarify things - when you've been asleep with no food for 8 hours your body needs some protein in there fairly quickly. When you wake up your blood sugar will be fairly low, making it the perfect time to do cardio (if you keep it low intensity your body will be using mainly body fat as fuel). So do your cardio, but as soon as you finish you need to get some protein into your system rapidly to halt catabolism etc. Therefore, down some whey protein and this will get absorbed by the body very rapidly. After you've drunk it start making your usual breakfast, which in my case is 100g oats, 30g raisins, 3 whole eggs. By the time you start eating your breakfast it'll probs be around 15-20 mins after having your shake which should be a decent amount of time for it to be absorbed.
> 
> It's recommended by many to have whey on waking around 20-30 mins pre-breakfast mate, so all you're doing is waiting til after cardio to do this.


Surely it depends on the kind of cardio. If he's doing HIIT then I be tempted to having some reasonably soon afterwards, but if he's doing low intensity then whey will produce an insulin spike stopping any additional fat burning.

Personally, I wait an additional 30 mins after fasted carido before having any food at all.


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

I usually have ready break and a protein shake after fasted cardio, when i go for a run first thing in the morning. I get back do some stretching, then make it. Its early so around half 6 ish so is then my first meal. (sometimes if im supre hungry ill add two egg whites to that)


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i was going to have my shake with corn flour in after the gym then an hour later have my main breaky, my thought was the corn flour and whey will me going catabolic. but i was worried i would be being counter productive .

its more trying to balance gaining weight with fasted cardio lol.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

invisiblekid said:


> Surely it depends on the kind of cardio. If he's doing HIIT then I be tempted to having some reasonably soon afterwards, but if he's doing low intensity then whey will produce an insulin spike stopping any additional fat burning.
> 
> Personally, I wait an additional 30 mins after fasted carido before having any food at all.


?? :confused1: If he's doing HIIT then it's stupid doing it fasted anyway!!

The fact that he's bulking atm means that fat burning is not his no.1 priority, so if he must do his cardio fasted then he needs to stop the potential catabolism ASAP. This would be true if dieting also though, no need to prolong time without nutrients past that of the actual cardio IMO - get in and feed yourself, you'll be starving anyway!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cheers mate, so you think i should leave out the corn flour in the shake, and then just have my oats etc when i get in, like you said fat loss isnt my main priority, mainly just keep it at bay and if i can loose some then great, think i can as i will be assisted with test and tren , last time i was on test only and i gained but still kept bf% the same, but i wasnt doing any cardio at all. my new rotine is as so ,

mon & fri

9 am - cardio 60-70% mhr

2 pm - lift

tue & thurs

9 am - cardio 60-70% mhr

2 pm - lift

7 pm - spinning class 80-90% mhr


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

warren_1987 said:


> cheers mate, so you think i should leave out the corn flour in the shake, and then just have my oats etc when i get in, like you said fat loss isnt my main priority, mainly just keep it at bay and if i can loose some then great, think i can as i will be assisted with test and tren , last time i was on test only and i gained but still kept bf% the same, but i wasnt doing any cardio at all. my new rotine is as so ,
> 
> mon & fri
> 
> ...


You're doing pretty much the same thing as me mate. Trust me you can drop fat and gain muscle while running test and tren and doing AM cardio - v good changes in body comp can be achieved.

I don't like the sound of corn flour for some reason mate - I just make whey protein part of my brekkie and neck it a few mins before I eat everything else. I'd recommend either doing this or just eating normal whole food straight after cardio


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh also I'd probably drop the spinning class mate but that's just me - purely from a recovery standpoint


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

AlasTTTair said:


> ?? :confused1: If he's doing HIIT then it's stupid doing it fasted anyway!!
> 
> The fact that he's bulking atm means that fat burning is not his no.1 priority, so if he must do his cardio fasted then he needs to stop the potential catabolism ASAP. This would be true if dieting also though, no need to prolong time without nutrients past that of the actual cardio IMO - get in and feed yourself, you'll be starving anyway!


Missed the fact this was in Gaining Weight section so your point is completely valid. Agreed with the fact that HIIT was inappropriate, but the OP didn't specify.

However, when dieting and I'd certainly wait the additional 30 mins. Personal preference I guess, but I've never suffered.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

well thanks everyone for the help, i will try not doing the spining for a while , like you say it may be too much.

the next cycle is 500mg test e, 250mg tren e for 10 weeks,

and this diet,

8.00am - gym (60 mins cardio at 60-70% heart rate)

9.00am - 30g protien shake, 500ml milk

9.30am - 5 eggs, 2 slices of wholemeal bread

1.00pm - 130g tuna, 50g wholemeal pasta + sauce

2.30pm - gym ( lifting )

4.00pm - 30g protien, 500ml milk, 50g cornflour

5.00pm - 200g chicken, 50g wholemeal pasta + sauce

8.00pm - weight gainer, 500ml milk

11.00pm - 5 eggs, 50g cheese.

i worked it out at

300g protien / 159g fats / 263g carbs which comes to rougly - 3600kcals

not inc veg.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Weightgainer and milk? Sounds sugary to me!

What's in your weightgainer Warren? Whole foods at this time would be preferable IMO.

Diet looks pretty good to me. Not sure milk (skimmed?) PWO is ideal due to potential fat content and slow digesting proteins, but I can't see it doing any harm either in all honesty.

I'd like to see more quality complex carbs in there.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

hi mate its the weight gainer from myprotien, kcalls 411/34.7prot/46carbs/9 fats

9.8 of which are sugars.

the milk is semi skimmed milk, im trying to use more fat than carbs as carbs make me feel really bloated and lathargic, that menu doesnt contain my veg tho, i do love my veg


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2009)

what do you have after a weight session? Have that..


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

You don't huge amounts of carbs. I wouldn't suggest adding more carbs if they have that affect on you, but I'd replace some of the simple carbs from sugars in milk with complex carbs.

What are the contents of the weight gainer? Maltodextrin (which may well be a major ingredient in the weightgainer) isn't a sugar, but unless you are a very hard gainer will promote fat storage, esp at 8pm IMO.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Dan said:


> what do you have after a weight session? Have that..


He already has corn flour. I'd say the weightgainer has too much fat for PWO?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

its this one mate, what you think?

http://www.myprotein.co.uk/mp-max/weight-gain/weight-gainer-(6lb)/


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Are you a hard gainer? If not, I'd stick to whey and blended oats. That weightgainer appears to have a "healthy" amount of maltodextrin in it. Doesn't say what % though.

I'd swap your 8pm drink for something else.

If you have a lot of this stuff use it sparingly and either PWO or in the AM.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ddont know if i would say im particularly hard , but im not the easiest , id say harder than average, but nothing too hard. maybee swap it with my 1.00pm meal before i go work out?


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

That sounds like a very good idea to me.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

will do , thanks for all the help reped accordingly.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

There's a number of aspects of your diet that I don't like tbh mate. Firstly can you confirm the number of times you're doing AM cardio PW cos I had no idea you were doing 60 mins. That's a lot if it's any more than twice a week for a bulk mate IMO. I also get the idea that you're going to the gym to do your cardio? IMO if you're doing it in the AM is HAS to be low intensity, IE below 120bpm. I certainly wouldn't recommend going all the way to the gym to do it, speed walking would suffice!

In terms of diet, I would personally recommend having all your carbs in the first 4 meals, then no carbs in the last 2. I also get very bloated from carbs and after much experimentation I work best on this. I'd also scrap the milk altogether tbh, and the weight gainer. I'd be happy to write you up a diet plan, but let me know if you're interested or not


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

yeah mate thanks im always interested to learn more , erm i would be doing it 4 times per week, yeah id be going to the gym but i live 5 min walk ( if that) from my gym . i have a heart rate mniter so will keep it 60-70% of my max heart rate.

my bpm at rest is 75bpm and may is 198bpm so 60-70% is 120-140bpm.

if i drop milk and weight gainer i would drop alot of kcals but yeah id appreiciate it mate.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

warren_1987 said:


> yeah mate thanks im always interested to learn more , erm i would be doing it 4 times per week, yeah id be going to the gym but i live 5 min walk ( if that) from my gym . i have a heart rate mniter so will keep it 60-70% of my max heart rate.
> 
> my bpm at rest is 75bpm and may is 198bpm so 60-70% is 120-140bpm.
> 
> if i drop milk and weight gainer i would drop alot of kcals but yeah id appreiciate it mate.


Yeah but a lot of sh1te cals in my opinion 

Also, that's far too much cardio IMO. What are you gonna resort to when you diet down? 2 hours a day, 7 days a week from the get-go?

Anyway I get bloated and lethargic from carbs, but I've found that following a Dante-style diet plan in which I eat highish carbs for the first 4 meals and none for the last 2 works very well. Currently it's:

Meal 1

30g whey

100g oats

30g raisins

3 whole eggs

Meal 2

100g oats

50g protein powder

10g olive oil

Meal 3

100g pasta

200g cooked chicken breast

10g EVOO

Pasta sauce

Meal 4

Same as meal 3

Train - 60 mins

Cardio - 25-30 mins

PWO

60g dextrose

30g whey

Meal 5 - PPWO

250g beef mince

25g cashews

Meal 6

1 tub quark

10g protein powder

50g peanut butter

That's it. Works out as 4300/340/320/150 - gaining very well and losing body fat with that 

I assume you're fairly advanced if you're using test and tren, but honestly your diet's not too good IMO


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

I like that diet AlasTTTair. There's a lack of fruit and veg though - unless you didn't include them?

I guess you're getting ample fiber though from the raisins and nuts, but I love my broccoli and bananas :thumb:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

invisiblekid said:


> I like that diet AlasTTTair. There's a lack of fruit and veg though - unless you didn't include them?
> 
> I guess you're getting ample fiber though from the raisins and nuts, but I love my broccoli and bananas :thumb:


You're right mate, zero fresh fruit and veg in there currently. I used to eat tons but not so much any more. I take vits and supplement that I haven't mentioned but I've been doing fine without fruit and veg so far - it's not like I purposely don't eat them, I just don't buy them lol. Got some green beans in the freezer but I get my carbs from mostly starchy sources right now  . Not recommending that the OP doesn't eat them, I just personally don't


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

is that in terms of kcals/p/c/f or p/f/c ?

anyway i like the addition of nuts and peanut butter but would worry about the ammount of kcals , i am only 14 stn i think that would be alot of kcals for me. i know it seems alot of cardio and i understand the question wht would i do when i cut , but i dont bulk and cut i keep my cardio te same to limit fat loss and arrange my diet to gain or drop weight.

how much do your weigh? i know i can get away with more kcals than usuall with the addition of tren in my AAS. i would have to slightly re arrange it though due to my training times, and change it slightly to add tuna in , love my tuna lol. ill have a re write and let you have a ganders at it thanks alot it really helps , much appreiciated


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

warren_1987 said:


> is that in terms of kcals/p/c/f or p/f/c ?
> 
> anyway i like the addition of nuts and peanut butter but would worry about the ammount of kcals , i am only 14 stn i think that would be alot of kcals for me. i know it seems alot of cardio and i understand the question wht would i do when i cut , but i dont bulk and cut i keep my cardio te same to limit fat loss and arrange my diet to gain or drop weight.
> 
> how much do your weigh? i know i can get away with more kcals than usuall with the addition of tren in my AAS. i would have to slightly re arrange it though due to my training times, and change it slightly to add tuna in , love my tuna lol. ill have a re write and let you have a ganders at it thanks alot it really helps , much appreiciated


Macros are listed at the end of the post 

Oh and I weigh about 14st7 at 5'9


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> You're right mate, zero fresh fruit and veg in there currently. I used to eat tons but not so much any more. I take vits and supplement that I haven't mentioned but I've been doing fine without fruit and veg so far - it's not like I purposely don't eat them, I just don't buy them lol. Got some green beans in the freezer but I get my carbs from mostly starchy sources right now  . Not recommending that the OP doesn't eat them, I just personally don't


I nicked your diet from your journal and now following it. I like:thumbup1:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ta mate, what i meant was the macros you have put down what order are they? is it protien/carbs/fat or is it protien/fat/carbs ?

im just doing it now to try add my tuna in somewhere lol


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok bafter re writing my diet i think its more varied. i avent took the weight shake owt mainly because i only just got it so ill see hw it goes and if i pants i will not get it again. here we go again, honest opinions too.

9.00am - cardio 60mins

10.00am - protien shake with water

10.30am - 3 eggs

50g oats

500ml milk semi skimmed

25g almonds

25g sultanas

01.30pm - weight gain shake 500ml milk

02.30pm - gym untill 3.30pm

03.30pm - protien shake with water

60g corn flour

04.30pm - 130g tuna

100g wholemeal pasta

08.00pm - 250g chicken

10ml olive oil

50g peanut butter

11.30pm - 5 eggs

50g cheese

this now adds up too roughly

4000 kcals

300g protien

185g fat

265g carbs


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

just thought id bump for any last advice as i start my new routine tomorrow.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Green veg, fresh fruit in place of milk and drop to 45mins cardio at the most. But that's just my opinion.

Perhaps add BCAAs pre/during workout? This is something I've started doing after reading much about the current trends of doing so. Appears it is standard practice in the US. I've not noticed too much yet, but my training over Christmas has been somewhat disrupted due to illness.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i think i will def drop to 45mins cardio, and i eat veg with most meals i just find it hard to count the kcals and weight it all up as i like to vary my fruit and veg to get a range in.

cheers mate


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

invisiblekid said:


> Green veg, fresh fruit in place of milk and drop to 45mins cardio at the most. But that's just my opinion.
> 
> Perhaps add BCAAs pre/during workout? This is something I've started doing after reading much about the current trends of doing so. Appears it is standard practice in the US. I've not noticed too much yet, but my training over Christmas has been somewhat disrupted due to illness.


Fully agree with the first sentence. I can't speak for the BCAA during workout thing as I'm yet to try that, but I do take glutamine and creatine PWO. Every little tool in your ar5enal is a good thing mate, but at the end of the day once you start taking gear the benefit that you get from most supps pales in comparison; IE you're very unlikely to go catabolic at any time of the day with ~1g gear floating around your system IMO lol.

The diet looks good mate. Too much milk for me but try it and see. Make sure to monitor carefully cos you don't want to be gaining any fat, you want to be dropping it if possible.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i really like the structure of carbs early and no arbs last few meals, doing this made me so muc hungrier at night when usually i have to force the food in. i haver dropped the cardio to 45mins. i worked out y kcals inc veg and sauce( pasta ) and came to 4200kcals


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

warren_1987 said:


> i really like the structure of carbs early and no arbs last few meals, doing this made me so muc hungrier at night when usually i have to force the food in. i haver dropped the cardio to 45mins. i worked out y kcals inc veg and sauce( pasta ) and came to 4200kcals


Yeah that's about what I'm taking in mate - not sure what size/ condition you're in, but you can see mine in my avi and it works for me. Yeah you're right - one of the benefits of doing this is you can get your later meals in without having to force feed yourself and you're not stuffed come breakfast time. I do think you're overdoing the cardio drastically still mate. Seriously, 30 mins 3x a weeks is adequate; that's what I currently do. You're only doing it to maintain some cv fitness, stimulate the appetite and keep the metabolism ticking over. You're NOT doing it to lose body fat, so 45 mins 5x a week on waking is too much IMO. The tren will help you to stay lean mate so I'd personally reduce it. That's just me but I've spent ages in this thread anyway so I'll bow out now - you've had plenty of advice so best of luck with it all!


----------

